# consiglio scheda video per gentoo

## celine

Salve...

Uso gentoo da molti anni. Su un vecchio pc e su un apple ibook...

Entrambi schde ati con cui mi sono trovato bene, con i driver open.

Vorrei comprare un pc nuovo e ovviamente installare gentoo. Mi piacerebbe sapere alcuni consigli sulla scelta della schdea video. Passare a nvidia? oppure rimanere con i driver xorg per ati? oppure altro? Le mie esigenze non sono eccelse. Mi basta il direct rendering e che funzioni velocemente compiz-fusion.

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Potendo scegliere, ovvero se non è un portatile, intel, riesci ad usare x su hardened ed ho detto tutto.

Nvidia ed ati servono solo a rompere le scatole o per giocare imho.

----------

## ckx3009

io andrei su nvidia, cosi' puoi usare il pc anche per altro (giocare).

----------

## CarloJekko

guarda sia ati che nvidia sono ottime. Danno entrambi un buon support con i loro driver. Recentemente nvidia ha rilasciato un driver che include vdpau, che dovrebbe rimpiazzare pure video su linux.

Se devi prendere qualcosa che sia di buon livello ma vuoi spendere poco un'ati (anche di fascia alta) dovrebbe andare benone...

Ciao !!

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Potendo scegliere, ovvero se non è un portatile, intel, riesci ad usare x su hardened ed ho detto tutto.
> 
> Nvidia ed ati servono solo a rompere le scatole o per giocare imho.

 

la mia ultima scheda integrata intel (865G) con gli ultimi driver intel aveva una latenza incredibile! A parte il caso di gentoo, dove puoi scegliere la versione, ma altre distro usano tutte i nuovi driver, quindi tali distro diventavano inusabili.

Insomma, neppure intel è perfetta, anzi, si sono riscontrati problemi abbastanza gravi (cosa che non ho mai avuto con l'attuale nvidia)

----------

## Apetrini

Sicuramente un nvidia dalla serie 8 in su. Ultimamente è molto attiva sul fronte driver (da agosto ad oggi avrà rilasciato si e no 10 versioni beta).

Pro:

-Credo sia molto performante rispetto alla concorrenza (anche la famosa lentezza con kde4 è stata risolta al 90% sugli ultimi driver beta; lo dico perche sono un felice utilizzatore di kde4 e ho ovviamente un nvidia).

-Supporta VDPAU che permette la decodifica in hardware di molti formati video usando esclusivamente la scheda. C'è gia la patch in mplayer (versione svn) per usare tale feature.

-Cuda framework. Puoi usare un sotto insieme del linguaggio C per eseguire algoritmi usando la scheda grafica. Ci dovrebbero essere gia alcuni passowrd cracker che usano la potenza delle gpu nvidia per calcolare hash piu velocemente nel bruteforce. Il salto di velocità rispetto a un classico core 2 duo è spaventoso, si parla di 30-100 volte piu veloce. Impressionante. Ovviamente con cuda puoi sbizzarrirti.

-Forum nvidia linux dove puoi parlare direttamente con alcuni sviluppatori dei driver. Una bella cosa secondo me.

Contro:

-Kernel mode setting, sebbene nvidia sia gia riuscita (circa un anno e mezzo fa) a fare un implementazione del kernel mode setting nei propri driver, attualmente non è supportato e lo sviluppo è (credo) fermo. Questo a causa di alcuni simboli GPL_ONLY nel kernel linux necessari allo scopo. In pratica nvidia ha gia l'implementazione, ma non puo rilasciare driver che usino simboli GPL_ONLY visto che i suoi driver sono proprietari: la licenza gpl non lo permette.

----------

## ciro64

Salve a Tutti.

Questo discorso di "Cuda" e vdpau mi interessa parecchio considerando che alcuni software possono beneficiare notevolmente di questa potenza di calcolo (ho una nvidia 8600 gts).

Occorre scaricare drivers ed effettuare procedure "particolari" ? (ho visto che per alcune distribuzioni vi sono pacchetti precompilati specifici; per Gentoo non ho ben compreso cosa occorre fare)

Grazie per eventuali consigli e/o suggerimenti.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Salve a Tutti.
> 
> Questo discorso di "Cuda" e vdpau mi interessa parecchio considerando che alcuni software possono beneficiare notevolmente di questa potenza di calcolo (ho una nvidia 8600 gts).
> 
> Occorre scaricare drivers ed effettuare procedure "particolari" ? (ho visto che per alcune distribuzioni vi sono pacchetti precompilati specifici; per Gentoo non ho ben compreso cosa occorre fare)
> ...

 

Per vdpau basta solo che ti scarichi gli ultimi driver stabili, che lo attivi.

Cuda c'è in portage o su internet trovi gli ebuild, ma serve solo ed unicamente se sviluppi software. Ciao !

----------

## ciro64

Ah ok.

Allora sono già a posto con i 185.18.31

Grazie per la risposta  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

